

Future of Retail: Why It Won’t Be Empty Windows - wretched
http://iamvictorio.us/post/13356312465/future-of-retail-why-it-wont-be-empty-windows

======
toddh
If a retailer has to provide the lowest cost and the highest experience,
doesn't that sound like predicting empty windows? And if those rents go down
the malls collapse and all the windows will be empty. Plus, with electric self
driving cars we are going to see delivery costs plummet. It doesn't look good.

